# Tyler Florence....



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

... inspired dish tonite. Smothered Pork Chops.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those veggies even look better to me than the chop. Can't beat good ole black eyed peas and fried potatoes.


----------

